# Emerson MP3 Player



## ArmyMan18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all, I bought a Emerson MP3 Player, 2GB, EMP385-2. I had it for awhile and then all of a sudden, it started acting up. I turned it on and then when it went to the menu, it turned off and said "loading...." and goes back to the menu and does the same thing over and over and over again, It's not the battery, I put a new one in; but it does it constantly and I can never listen to my music while jogging, anyone know?


----------

